# Antenna Pointing



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

I have XM in my new car and if I can get good reception in my home, I would like to continue the service once the initial trial period ends. Which direction will I need to point the antenna from Delaware? I have a good view of the southern and southwestern skys but not North or East. 

Thank you!
Doug


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Point the antenna south for the satellites, or you may be able to pick up a signal from near by repeaters. You may need to mount the antenna outside. By any chance will you be using a Delphi Plug and Play receiver? Those have a hidden diagnostic screen that can help fine tune your reception.


----------



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

South is a good answer! :hurah: 

I have not yet chosen a receiver. I am looking for an XM receiver that I can connect to the stereo receiver. I presume a direct connection would give me better separation and sound than using FM modulation. 

I would like the receiver to have a cradle so it is easy to remove and take to another location. Because of that I would want two cradles. Finally, it would be good if the receiver could act as a portable if I want to take it in a rental car, etc... Hope I am not asking too much. 

Are there many good receivers out there that have the features I am looking for??


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For plug and play you have two main options, the Delphi SkyFi 2 and the Audiovox Xpress. Each have vehicle, home and boombox options. For portable receivers there's the XM2Go line which has the Delphi MyFi, Pioneer Airware and the Tao XM2Go. These three receivers also have vehicle, home and boombox options but are portable so you can listen on the battery anywhere you get a signal. And finally there is the little Roady XT that's designed for the car, but you can purchase a home kit or it if you wish. Personally I'd recommend the SkyFi 2 for home use, that's what I have for home and I love it.

http://shop.xmradio.com/landing.aspx

When searching around if you see the Delphi SkyFi, Delphi Roady, Delphi Roady 2 or Audiovox XR9 those are older plug and play models that have been discontinued for some time now.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

pdwaun said:


> South is a good answer! :hurah:
> 
> I have not yet chosen a receiver. I am looking for an XM receiver that I can connect to the stereo receiver. I presume a direct connection would give me better separation and sound than using FM modulation.
> 
> ...


If you are talking about portability to take in a rental car then any of the XM2Go receivers or their upcoming replacements may be what you want. The XM2Go receivers come with a car and home kit and allow 5 hours of recording ability. The upcoming replacements will also add mp3 capability.

Either the XM2Go receivers or the plug and play receivers would offer the option of either fm modulation or a direct connection. The connection on the receiver would be a miniplug so you would have to get a cord with miniplug at one end and rca jacks at the other. I don't remember if my Skyfi2 included the cord with the home kit.


----------



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

Thank you for your assistance! Now on to shopping!!

Doug


----------

